# DHT placement with Cortrack



## newhall94 (May 7, 2012)

We have a doctor who did a Dobhoff tube (DHT) bedside placement with cortrack, does anyone know the correct cpt code that should be used?  I'm thinking it's 44500 but not completely sure.  Any help would be great, thanks!


----------



## blathrop19@gmail.com (May 11, 2012)

I believe 44500 has to do with dilating the EGD area. Have you checked out 43752. I believe a Dobhoff is a feeding tube.


----------

